# Old BBQ pit.



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I had a BBQ pit built for my dad the fathers day before he passed 15 years ago (had my dads cousin build it with pipe we had laying around, so it cost me 3 dozen oatmeal cookies to have it built). My brother and me remodeled my moms back patio this past summer and extended the roof where the pit was under it. When I moved out of my moms house I told her if it ever came out of the ground I wanted it, cause it had about 5 bags of cement on the pipe and I welded angle on the bottom so it would never move. She decided she didn't want it anymore, So guess what showed up at my house today?? After 15 years of Houston weather, the hinges were shot, and the paint is non existent. We spent the afternoon cutting the hinges off and grinding, and should be welding the new ones on as soon as I can find some heavy duty ones. Now I need a big arse wire wheel to knock all the rust off and get to painting. Anybody have some good recommendations for some paint that'll last a long time???? Here's some before pics.


----------



## james adams (Dec 2, 2009)

I have built more than 12 pits from Carbon Steel pipe and I have always used Rustoleum High Heat Black paint sold in a quart can. 2 coats usually does the trick. Good Luck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

make the hinges out of 1/2" pipe and ss rod 

agree on the brush on rustoleum, skip the rattle cans
DAP used to make some good paint too for pits


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

james adams said:


> I have built more than 12 pits from Carbon Steel pipe and I have always used Rustoleum High Heat Black paint sold in a quart can. 2 coats usually does the trick. Good Luck


No primer? Just paint it on the sanded metal is OK? I've used the rattle can high heat paint 2 or three times on my pit after sanding it with a handheld grinder and the flap disc sanders, but the paint rusts through pretty quickly.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> make the hinges out of 1/2" pipe and ss rod
> 
> agree on the brush on rustoleum, skip the rattle cans
> DAP used to make some good paint too for pits


The hinges on the lid are made that way. I just went with some heavy hinges i found and coated the heck out of them when I brushed on the rustoleum. Used a half a can, and put two really thick coats. Next goround (hopefully about 10 years from now), I'll make the hinges. This time, I didnt have the supplies or equipment. Ill take a few after pics tomorrow afternoon.


----------

